# Chance



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Karen, I can't tell you how sorry I am to see this. You and Chance have been a huge part of this forum for so many years. I can't believe he's gone. Please accept my condolences on the loss of your special boy. I just am so sorry. Hold on tight to your memories, he will always be a part of you. Sending you a huge hug. I am so sorry....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh god! I'm so sorry! I had no idea. *hugs* I wish I could make it better.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. In time may all your wonderful memories of him bring you some comfort. Rest In Peace sweet Chance.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry to hear that your precious Chance has gone to The Rainbow Bridge. Run free gorgeous boy, you'll be taken care of by my Barnaby and all the other beautiful souls.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear ab out your sweet Chance... I will keep you in my prayers....so so sorry....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was very special to a lot of us forum old timers.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so very sorry. RIP sweet Chance, you were well loved.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Karen - I'm so sorry. For as long as I've seen you and Chance on this board and elsewhere, it's always been very clear that he was a very special dog. One of those dogs that are like the sun in the morning and moon at night. All my very best. I know exactly how much it hurts to not have a dog like that in your life anymore.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Chance.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I’m so sorry. Rest peacefully, Chance.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Chance. Your love and the love of others on this forum just radiates through my computer screen. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Karen,I'm so very sorry.....Chance was a very special boy to many of us on the forum. Hugs to you.....


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Chance was a Beautiful snowy Golden boy. I'm sure you gave him a great life and loved him endlessly and that he loved you back two times. May he rest in peace and I hope time will helps you feel better soon.

Godspeed to Chance.

dlm ny country

“I have sometimes thought of the final cause of dogs having such short lives, and I am quite satisfied it is in compassion to the human race; for if we suffer so much in losing a dog after an acquaintance of 10 or 12 years, what would it be if they were to live double that time?” – Sir Walter Scott


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Chance. He was a special boy. RIP.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I am so very sorry to read this. It gave me a real shock and brought tears to my eyes this morning.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't been on for quite a while, but when I saw this, I just had to respond. I'm so very sorry for the loss of Chance. It's obvious that he was really special and had many admirers on the forum, including me. I never failed to smile when I saw the pictures of Chance and his little buddy. Lucy together.

I hope when you are able, you will tell us a little more.

My heart is hurting for you. Please be kind and gentle to yourself. Chance would want you to.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Chance will live in your heart forever!! My thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear this. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I missed this when you first posted, but I had to write to say how very sorry I am to learn of Chance's passing. You and he have always been such a special part of this forum.


----------

